
Google Chrome's 'close other tabs' Option is Back In - mr_raby
https://malwaretechno.blogspot.com/2019/11/google-chromes-close-other-tabs-option.html
======
dangus
Thank goodness.

This whole exercise was a flawed application of user behavior metrics.

Piss off 0.5% of people here, 0.5% of people there, do that enough times and
suddenly you’ve pissed off your whole userbase.

And then they didn’t even seem to consider that maybe those 0.50% of people
using that button are clicking that option incredibly frequently.

I wonder how many people inside Google itself complained about the change.

If a feature isn’t difficult to maintain, don’t remove it.

Something else I thought of: the power users who know better probably turn off
software analytics and telemetry. I wonder if this affects user experience
data sets negatively by only sampling users who aren’t informed on privacy
issues.

